# Gallery > Cartographers Choice >  Wolfdell Village - by delgondahntelius

## jfrazierjr

*Map* (Click to enlarge)




*Created in:* Photoshop from original hand sketched pencil.

*Review*
This is a beautiful example of hand drawn pencil work combined with computer touch up.    

delgondahntelius says:_I had been meaning to post this up for a while, the finished version of Wolfdell. Thank you to all those that posted your comments and suggestions to the WIP, and special thanks to Jojo for all his help. It went from hand sketched to many, many varied techniques. 

Wolfdell was the remote village that I wanted to start a 4e campaign in. I used the backdrop from my son's world in which a great hero felled a dragon of evil and enormous proportions. I thought it would be cool if the skull of that dragon had been found and then turned into an inn and tavern. Thus was born the Cutterspite's Last Rest (AKA Dragon Skull Inn). So I built a village around the inn and wanted to render it in full color in either Illustrator or Photoshop, and attempt to find some sort of style in the process.

The greatest influence as many of you might have realized, was Mike Schley. Introduced really to Schley's maps through fourth edition I was estactic that he decided to post up a map or three, and even more elated that he eloborated on his techniques. So the biggest influence was this artist and his free tips and knowledge with PS and his style of cartography. So I scrapped what I had done previously with the village and set out with a new PS file from scratch, the above which is the final product. 

While I'm usually my own worst critic, I really am proud of how this turned out. As always, I couldn't have done it without the members of this board, and I thank all of you for your positive encouragement on my art. Thank you all._*Original thread*
Click here to view the original thread.

----------


## Feralspirit

Clear, beautiful, and a rather unique and distinguishing feature. Great style! This one was already amongst my own favorite pieces. Well done, delgondahntelius! Good pick, jfrazierjr!

----------


## ravells

Great choice JFJ!! And a great map from Delgon!!

----------


## Gandwarf

I love this map. As I already said in the original thread, it has a great fantasy feel to it. A map fit for a D&D module for example.

----------


## delgondahntelius

Wow... I was surprised to see this in my inbox the other day and I have to say I'm honored that this map has made the CC list. Thanks to you all.

----------


## Aegeri

I'm using this map in Module 2 of one of my campaigns. It's a small border town near the Yuirwood forest, mostly there for trading wood and other natural resources. When something starts happening to the forest and surrounding natural environment that causes it to die, nearby Fey creatures (as even the Feywild has begun to die in the equivalent areas) have invaded the town en masse. Taking control over it and brutally murdering nearly all of the people there (guilt by association). 

It was just a good layout and design for a town near a heavily forested area to be invaded by crazed blood thirsty dryads.

Edit: Also, I would love you so much if you did an interior map of building 9 - the building with the huge skull like design on it. That would be awesome =D

----------


## Steel General

Well deserved Delgo!

----------


## nichollsr

Really like this and i love the reference to your sons world.  Im just starting out  mapping a portion of a world to use with my son and his friend - both 11 and both interesting in joining in with dad's 'silly games'. 

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Aleron

i like it  :Smile:

----------


## delgondahntelius

> I'm using this map in Module 2 of one of my campaigns. It's a small border town near the Yuirwood forest, mostly there for trading wood and other natural resources. When something starts happening to the forest and surrounding natural environment that causes it to die, nearby Fey creatures (as even the Feywild has begun to die in the equivalent areas) have invaded the town en masse. Taking control over it and brutally murdering nearly all of the people there (guilt by association). 
> 
> It was just a good layout and design for a town near a heavily forested area to be invaded by crazed blood thirsty dryads.
> 
> Edit: Also, I would love you so much if you did an interior map of building 9 - the building with the huge skull like design on it. That would be awesome =D


I would love too, however it may be some time before you would see it. Life is busy at the moment. I'm also flattered that you chose to use my map for part of your campaign. Aside from someone trying to emulate an artists style, this is one of the highest forms of compliments. Thanks.




> Really like this and i love the reference to your sons world.  Im just starting out  mapping a portion of a world to use with my son and his friend - both 11 and both interesting in joining in with dad's 'silly games'. 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Your welcome. Get'em started young I say  :Very Happy: 




> Well deserved Delgo!


Thanks SG.




> i like it


Thank you Aleron.

----------


## CartoGeo

I really like this map, its straight forward and has a simplicity to it that really works.  You gave me some ideas about a Town (Loudwater) from the 4e FR setting... I was tryuing to decide on how to wanted to redraw it and what style I would use.  I think your style in this map is something I can easily replicate. The main element of this map which I like is the use of vibrant solid colors with 'sketchy' hatching where needed... its not realistic, but that works for this map.

----------

